# ECU Swap



## civiceatr87 (May 30, 2007)

This is a three part post.

I have a 2003 altima 2.5s 5spd:

1)What is the difference in a 03' altima ECU and a 03' sentra ser-specV ECU?

2)If there is a big enough difference is it possible to swap a altima ecu for a spec ecu?

3)Will there be any complications i need to prepare for if i do this?

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I wouldn't even try it. It's best to re-program the one you have. Besides, the spec has a different motor altogether, the ECU is programed for it.


----------

